# Dislocation patella please share



## Wsavio (Feb 26, 2013)

My 5 year old female Havanese Coco was at the vet for a well visit and while my daughter was holding her she jumped out of her hand and dislocated her right side patella the vet put it back in place and gave her. A injection metacam he said she should be better after 24 hours if not call for RX 
The next morning she still. Limping we don’t let her climb stairs or jump .does anybody know is this is unusual.
I always turn to you guys to feel not alone 
Thank you. 
please share Your experience


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

here's some info. https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2018/02/18/floating-kneecap-in-dogs.aspx


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, it sounds like she injured herself jumping out of your daughter’s arms. That is always a danger with a small, possibly squirmy dog. It is always possible for a small dog to injure themselves in a fall from a height. I’m sorry it happened to your pup, and I hope she rcovers fully with time!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> here's some info. https://healthypets.mercola.com/sites/healthypets/archive/2018/02/18/floating-kneecap-in-dogs.aspx


But luxating patellas is a different issue than an injury from a fall...


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

krandall said:


> But luxating patellas is a different issue than an injury from a fall...


yeah I just wanted to give some info in case it turns out to be a loose knee genetically and if an xray might be needed???


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I would have an x-ray done of the knee just to be on the safe side.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> yeah I just wanted to give some info in case it turns out to be a loose knee genetically and if an xray might be needed???


It doesn't hurt to ask the vet, of course, but I know my vet has told me that it can be very difficult to dx genetic from injury induced joint problems. Especially if they are unilateral.


----------

